# Convince me why your favorite breed of dairy goat is the best.



## AnotherKim (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi. I'm new here. I've been debating getting goats and chickens. I live in hot, sunny Arizona. Like, two feet from Hell, hot. I'm in the city. I have a large backyard that the goats would be sharing with three dogs (chow/shepard mix, Italian Greyhound, and Chihuahua, my 9 y/o and all of her friends, and a bunch of Pre-school aged daycare kids. Of course the goats and chicks would have their own gated area. I'm looking for a decent amount of milk, not a huge amount. A fairly quiet goat (neighbors) would be best. And a fairly gentle mannered breed that would be good when little children visit it. Oh, and one that is know to tolerate dry, 100 plus degree summers. So, sell me on your favorite breed, please.

We had pygmy goats a few years ago for my daughter's 4H project, so I know a little about goat care. I'm sure I'll be picking your brains a lot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

Goats are desert animals so that shouldn't be a problem.  I think Nigerian Dwarfs would be good.  BUT you should have more than one, of course!  At least two, if not more.  My favorite dairy breed is a mixed breed.  BECAUSE, they are 

cheaper,
better keepers
often hardier
and you often get the best of the breeds mixed in.

I just read about Kiko's though.  They seem like a good all around breed.  Hardy, sturdy, good milkers and bred to handle anything.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a lamancha girl in spring. She's almost 8 months old and I absolutely LOVE her.  She's sooo stinking friendly. She'd sit there and let me pet on her alllll day! She's also very quiet. Maybe mini manchas would be good for you with the younger kids around. It wouldn't be a full sized dairy goat but still should have an awesome personality and give a good amount milk.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a mini La Mancha.   She is for sale too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

I really don't do alot with milk goats but Nigerians are from Africa so they seem like a good choice to me. LaManchas originality came from California so they might not be a bad choice either. I agree that Kikos may be a good choice. They are a very hardy breed and they can take cold, wet, damp, dry, hot, flat anything you throw at them. Kikos are known more as a meat goat but people do use them as milk goats too. They give alot of milk and many people use them to cross with their Boers or other goats to improve not just milk production but also their udder shape and size. Kikos are also excellent mothers. I would say they are the best mothers out of all breeds. Many people can't get the kids to check them out or give shots ect. tha they may need to do because they are so healthy and they can't catch them. They run out into the fields and their mama's take care of them. That is more when you have alot of land and not just your backyard. lol I think that Kikos would be a good choice for meat or milk in any situation. The can range from modest size to large, are great for meat and also milk, are the best mothers, and are very smart and know how to survive in almost any situation. When handled and loved they are some of the sweetest goat too. Good Kikos need less worming and less hoof trimming then most goats. All around I believe Kikos are the best breed of goat out there.

Here is a link to a farm who used a Kiko and a Nubian and put them to a milk test. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2012)

First of all, are you allowed to have goats in your city? Some cities allow chickens but no other livestock animal. Make sure you are zoned to allow livestock.


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I have a mini La Mancha.   She is for sale too.


LOL!!! You're a little far away.


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> First of all, are you allowed to have goats in your city? Some cities allow chickens but no other livestock animal. Make sure you are zoned to allow livestock.


Yes, we are. We had pygmy goats in the backyard a few years ago.


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 28, 2012)

We have Oberhaslis and Lamanchas.  Lamanchas are my favorite because:
1. They come in different colors
2. Produce more milk.  I know this is highly pedigree dependent, however, I have yet to find an Oberhasli line around us that out performs average Lamancha lines.  
3. Friendlier.  Another broad generalization, but we have goats that were all hand raised in 4H homes and the Lamanchas are still more personable.


----------

